# Grand canyon boat size



## greenboater (Jul 12, 2009)

We've got a Grand Trip planned for August, my question is should I take my own Aire 143D or rent a bigger boat? I'm a kayaker for years and got the raft last year, my rafting skill is ok, I did the Main Salmon last July. I'm I being a wimp by not using my boat or I'm I being over cautious in renting a bigger one?

OK buzzards have at it.


----------



## jrice345 (Jan 11, 2011)

greenboater said:


> We've got a Grand Trip planned for August, my question is should I take my own Aire 143D or rent a bigger boat? I'm a kayaker for years and got the raft last year, my rafting skill is ok, I did the Main Salmon last July. I'm I being a wimp by not using my boat or I'm I being over cautious in renting a bigger one?
> 
> OK buzzards have at it.


We usually have a couple 14 ft boats on our Grand trips. They do fine so long as they're loaded heavily with a low center of gravity. Set up your line at the top of the rapids and keep it straight through the holes. Should do fine.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

I’d think about a couple things….as far as the size of the boat and the rapids you’ll be fine, might take a few more sneak routes with the smaller boat but you’ll also be more agile and it will be a super fun ride! If you do get off line or don’t hit something square just be prepared for flips. Watch those unnamed rapids, they can sneak up on you. Work on your downstream ferry and definitely make sure you hit everything square.

There are other advantages to renting a boat though besides a little safer ride if the money isn’t too much of an issue. Wear and tear on your own rig, hauling it down there, shuttle etc all become easier. Depending on what the group setup is like a nice 18’ rig has tons of cargo space for food and people, overall probably just a more comfortable experience than a jammed 14’er. Easier to load and rig, room to spread out.

I personally left my 14’er at home and we rented from Pro last summer, no regrets. My boat looks tiny now…but, we had a lot bigger water last summer too, I suspect this August will be a different story.


----------



## DontFollowMe (Jul 2, 2010)

I ran a 5 person trip on 2 14 footers. Call ray at tuff river stuff and get an everything bag for sure. It's definitely a little more challenging. I watched 18 ft Avons go through lava sideways without even having their oars in their hands. You will not have that luxury. Be early on your lines and don't be scared of those holes. I spent the first half of the trip running from big holes. Wound up flipping in the the top of hance. Would have been better off running the meat. By the time you get to the holes your running 20 mph so just square up, dig in, and make sure you have a solid flip kit with pulleys


----------



## bob larrabee (Apr 4, 2007)

I was in this same situation and I decided on renting the 18er. Here's why, this will be your home for 3 weeks and it should be as comfortable as possible. I didn't want to go minimalist, the rapids had very little to do with my decision. I wanted enough room for 3 lounge chairs on the lido deck, and you do not want to hit your elbow on your umbrella shaft when cranking the blender. The biggest reason for me was the ability to haul the group gear, I didn't want to be the guy that let others take my share of the load in the 18 footers they rented so I could save a few bucks and have an arguably more exiting ride.


----------



## Shell-Belle Boise (Oct 1, 2010)

*Either one works, but.....*

You have a ton of stuff to carry. I rented an 18 foot boat from REO a few years back and left my 14 foot Aire at home. Have a permit for next year and will be buying a bigger boat (possibly a 16ft Maravia or Aire 156R - still doing my research though) for next August's trip. Figured it was time for a little upgrade but still keeping my 14ft. Aire for day trips and maybe long weekends or low water Salmon runs.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

The smaller boat will be more fun in the rapids, especially if you like to go big. Of course this requires an adequate number of boats to carry all of the group gear. If you want a barcolounger that has less chance of flipping, then go for the bigger boat. Me, I like to go big, so I went with my little cat and kept it as light as I reasonably could. It was super comfy, contrary to what many people said.

You didn't say if you are taking passengers or not, which may affect your decision. If you have a passenger and other gear boats, the 14' would still be a hoot.


----------



## matt cook (Dec 15, 2009)

rode on a 13'er in 09-it was fun as hell! we carried the same size cooler as everyone else but we did have to put two bills bags and some beer in the 18'ers. no complaints comfort wise between the three of us


----------



## kavukavu (Nov 13, 2011)

You buy your own boat to use it right? A 14' boat is fine in the Grand.


----------



## dsmoake (Apr 2, 2010)

My wife and I like to sleep on the boat, it is much cooler than sleeping on shore. We can't really do that on my 14 footer. I am renting next summer.
Dave


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Besides, instead of spending all that extra cash on a rental you can buy a few pieces of new gear thats yours to keep.:-D


----------



## turtle83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Go with the 14'!!! just got back from my first trip in the Grand, and took my beloved 14"!!! If I could choose from any size raft it would be a 14' or a 12'. Yeah, they don't carry that much, but you don't need that much either, and they are just more fun, and nimble. Just center the weight and if you have a passenger(live weight)you'll be kickin ass and goin' big!! Big water III's at the level I did it at, i think 7000-12000. We had two 14's on our trip and they both kicked ass and went big!!


----------



## GBWW (Apr 26, 2010)

I have run the Grand twice with 14 foot rafts, and they are plenty big if you have your frame set up properly. We are going with a 16 ft Aire cat for the next trip. My vote is don't rent, if you want a bigger boat, buy one and then you have more choices for what you run rivers with!

Have a kick butt trip.

-Dan





greenboater said:


> We've got a Grand Trip planned for August, my question is should I take my own Aire 143D or rent a bigger boat? I'm a kayaker for years and got the raft last year, my rafting skill is ok, I did the Main Salmon last July. I'm I being a wimp by not using my boat or I'm I being over cautious in renting a bigger one?
> 
> OK buzzards have at it.


----------



## Skippy (May 20, 2006)

Go for it. I have rowed my "14' of fun" high=side 2 times down, it's the best ride nothing like hermit at 25-30k, some things you may want to sneak like, right side on crystal. you must square up as mentioned above. I slept on my boat. no problem. low center of gravity, let a little air out of the floor to give you a crown. i took 3 coolers tight fit. next time I go more bourbon than beer...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I ran it a few years back in my 14' SB. I was able to sneak all the big meaty rapids but Lava and had a blast on all the minor rapids while the big boats barely noticed them. David L's down there on his 13' right now.

-AH


----------



## Faucet Butt (May 11, 2008)

I agree- You bought a boat to use it, so use it. I've been on trips down there with 14'ers and they did fine. Stay out of the massive holes-like any other size raft would, and square up on everything else. Fun,fun,fun!


----------



## oarbender (Feb 3, 2007)

Only one has mentioned space, and indeed it will be your home for close to three weeks. 14' will get her done for sure, but as others have stated, just be aware. 

On the big boat side, yes they are super Cush, easily organized, and user friendly. The down fall? All the left over " stuff" gets loaded on you, and you wind up looking like a heap of lashed on, after thought kinda rig. More loose straps, and " crap" in my opinion is dangerous. Have a place for everything, and keep it there. You already own your rig, know how you like it rigged, so stick with it.

Have fun, be safe!

Adios

OB~


----------



## kayakingphotog (May 25, 2007)

There are two kind of boaters "Them thats flipped & Them thats gonna". Strap that 14er expecting a flip and go have fun! As a photographer I love the 14ers for they always provide the spectacular action shots!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

14 foot is completely fine as far as capability and rapids.

The only issue will be gear hauling. Plan your trip around the boats you have and not other away around and you will be fine.


----------



## sigjensen (May 19, 2012)

If you're comfortable in you're 14', go with it. An 18' boat loaded with gear is lot different than a kayak. Go with what you know.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

So how was the trip?


----------



## greenboater (Jul 12, 2009)

Great trip. 18 days (16 to Diamond Creek 2 to Pierce Ferry)18' boat for space and forgivness. What a great way to see one of the 7 natural wonders of the world.
Now just getting through the post trip funk.


----------



## mrkyak (Jul 11, 2005)

After a few trips down the ditch and a few flips, lost gear, not enough beer, you'll then earn the right to oar an 18 footer ( hopefully a cat).
Got room on a Dec 5 2012 launch if you want to get some practice in.


----------



## bluebtr (May 27, 2011)

Go for it with you're 14er and like a previous post stated spend the coin on new gearyou can keep like a drybox or captains boxes, plus you will be nimble for the moves you have to make, just be carefull of the laterals thats what will get ya, especially the one at Indian Dick rapid, its a biggie!


----------

